
Babashka: a tiny Clojure in Clojure for shell scripting - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/comvfn/babashka_a_tiny_pure_and_fast_implementation_of/
======
tosh
demo: [https://asciinema.org/a/261776](https://asciinema.org/a/261776)

